# Birthday Hike



## BadIntel (May 23, 2012)

Just took Riley out yesterday for a short hike on my 25th birthday at Santa Teresa County Park. She had a blast


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good tune up walk for Monday's big hike in Las Trampas. Hope you can make most of it. Calculated at just short of 20 miles.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4520.0.html

Riley is looking good.

Happy birthday.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Reuben has started a new tradition for our family... can't think of anything I'd love better than a hike with my Riley girl on my birthday. 

We were worried about how well she would do on her first hike in over a month. She was bouncing off the walls with energy last night, even after the couple mile hike. I have a feeling *we'll* be the ones struggling to keep up on Monday's hike!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Riley. 
Nice birthday gift, very thoughtful.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So glad to hear that Riley is back "up and running"! ;D


----------

